# New VW hybrid announced



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems everything has to go high riding SUV style. 
VW are bringing out a SUV version of their Caddy van. It will be called the T-Caddy.


----------



## trenton (Mar 24, 2019)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you sure that they aren't milking it.


----------

